# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - A one dimensional journey.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me begin by saying this is a wonderfully crafted cigar. The burn was razor sharp, the draw was perfect and it never required a relight. It was ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - A one dimensional journey.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Let me begin by saying this is a wonderfully crafted cigar. The burn was razor sharp, the draw was perfect and it never required a relight. It was ...
> 
> Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - A one dimensional journey.


 Its a fair review, it is intended to be a milder cigar, and just like you experienced. 
May I suggest, if you want something a bit like the hemmingway, but with a slightly more pronounced cigar aroma and flavor, and still keep it mild, try an ashton classic. 
They are made in the fuente factory, all the same great attributes, but I find them more pronounced old school flavor. It might be to your liking. 
I smoke both of these, and enjoy them both.

J


----------

